

Sorry Bing, Adioso (YC W09) still the only natural language flight search tool  - nedwin
http://blog.adioso.com/sorry-bing-adioso-is-still-the-worlds-only-na

======
aik
Interesting.

I love Adioso but one place it fails me is when I want to search months ahead
(which I do quite often). Adioso only seems to be able to return results up to
a certain few months ahead, while other sites are able to do it for a much
greater range.

Often times I just want to gauge approximate prices and I'm not able to do
that currently with Adioso. Is this being worked on?

Even being able to display past trends would be amazing.

------
vegashacker
As someone noted on the comments of the post, the "flights from SFO to Bos
under $300" is a strange query. Why not just search for the cheapest?

It got me thinking though a cool query would be "flights from SFO to (some set
of cities) in (some rather large time range) with an unusually low price".

------
pmorici
But do they include Southwest Airlines flights? If not who cares? Flight
search w/o Southwest flights is like Google search w/o Wikipedia pages in the
results.

~~~
kingkilr
Except in this metaphor no one has wikipedia ;)

~~~
yosh
Kayak's got them now actually, but only schedules, not prices.

~~~
jka
Skyscanner has them - prices and all:

<http://www.skyscanner.com/flights/sfo/chia/110402/110410/>

------
pclark
Adioso needs more links to their _product_ from their blog. :)

------
nir
Can't seem to get Adioso to recognize Canada's capital city. "NYC to Ottawa"
works fine on Bing, though..

~~~
dmix
Doesn't look like any Canadian cities are working.

------
kuahyeow
Just found out about Adioso. It knows about much more airlines (at least for
the region I'm in) than say, Hipmunk, but it then asks to book each leg
separately. I wonder if it's ever possible to have integrated flight booking
with arbitrage.

------
sushrutbidwai
Checked out Adioso. The biggest problem is it does not show any instant
suggestions for destination names, and its kind of hard to make sure you are
typing correctly.

------
iskander
Is there any way to do "JFK to SFO to ORD to JFK"?

------
nuggien
adioso can't get me directly to saigon (sgn) from anywhere it seems.

------
zuckerborg
Right now going to the Adioso homepage results in a 'Search Fail!' message and
anything I try to search for results in the same.

Funny that this is on Posterous. Haven't they learned that if you're going to
bash your competition like this you'd better be able to actually back it up?

